

Hard Hack: Gaza zoos hacking donkeys to look like zebras - ComputerGuru
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/8297812.stm

======
mahmud
_A zoo in Gaza has found a novel way to get around Israeli restrictions on the
importation of animals_

And food, and medicine, and text books, and building materials, and clothing
..

